# Avatar edit



## LUGiA (Jul 6, 2010)

could some edit this avatar so the text is straight (not diagonal). Thanks

http://i48.tinypic.com/2wq6hhe.png


----------



## Elias843 (Jul 6, 2010)

Here you go. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://i50.tinypic.com/jubb6t.png


----------



## LUGiA (Jul 6, 2010)

Elias843 said:
			
		

> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




could u make it transparent

thanks


----------



## LUGiA (Jul 6, 2010)

LUGiA said:
			
		

> Elias843 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Elias843 (Jul 6, 2010)

Yeah no problem, sorry for the delay.

http://i47.tinypic.com/1rep88.png


----------

